# Fight Club (1999)



## Foxbat (Mar 31, 2006)

Please put your thoughts on this month's film here. 

**Spoiler Alert* Please do not post your opinions here until you have watched this movie (premature participation may spoil your viewing pleasure...you have been warned..)*


----------



## the_faery_queen (Apr 1, 2006)

it's a great film. i've always thought so  when i saw it in the cinema i was stunned by the ending and i still think its great even now i know it


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 2, 2006)

I’ve never been particularly impressed by Brad Pitt as an actor but have to admit that this is one of his better performances. Overall, I think this is a stylish, intelligent movie that has a great depth of characters with quirks intriguing enough to make them feel very real. 

On a personal note: being an ex-shift worker who ended up a bit of an insomniac (and had to give up working silly hours before it did me real harm) I can attest to that blurry, twilight half-world that you stumble through day after day when you suffer from such an affliction….very well represented here.

I am led to believe that this is a fair translation of the novel from which it came – but never having read the book, I can’t be sure. Still, translation or not, I think what we have here is a very strong film indeed – and probably Pitt’s finest (along with, perhaps, Kalifornia).

PS.
I never saw the twist coming but I’ve never been the most perceptive person in the world so maybe that’s more down to my blinkered outlook rather than strength of plot. Answers on a postcard please


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Apr 2, 2006)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> I never saw the twist coming


 
I double that. 
But the most interesting thing is that everyone around him didn't notice a thing. They admired him and wanted to join in. So sad that people mostly choose lunatics for their leaders.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 2, 2006)

It's hard to give your Top 5 of best movies ever. What do you include? It's easier to give you my Top 1.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 2, 2006)

*I did not really want to see this movie to be honest but I bought my sister the dvd for her birthday, so we all sat and watched it..

**WOW!*​*
What a movie!  I have never seen a movie like it, the characters, the plot, everything was great.

And like so many others - I did not see the twist coming - it was really intelligently done.

I also read the book, which is just as good as the movie, but it has a different ending!.



*


----------



## Denie Alconn (Apr 3, 2006)

It`s a real cool movie but at times my stomache cramp (when the guys smash each other up). Think I`ve been too much into fights myself  lol
The ending is the best ever!!!!!


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 3, 2006)

Denie Alconn said:
			
		

> It`s a real cool movie but at times my stomache cramp (when the guys smash each other up). Think I`ve been too much into fights myself  lol
> The ending is the best ever!!!!!



*I have to agree with you there,some scenes were a bit stomach turning, I hate seeing people scrapping.*


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 3, 2006)

I enjoyed the movie, thought it was above average.  However, I think the movie has been overrated by people my age (25 and under).  Some people seem to see it as a very important statement about present day society whereas I found it simply interesting and mildly thought provoking.  I can't say I found the 'twist' all that shocking.  It was pretty obvious that the main character was suffering with some kind of split psyche.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't believe you think it as overrated. I need to see a movie still with better one-liners.

Also, the message spread isn't a statement against nowadays society.

No one claims the twist to be shocking either, only that they didn't see it coming.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 3, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> I can't believe you think it as overrated. I need to see a movie still with better one-liners.
> 
> Also, the message spread isn't a statement against nowadays society.
> 
> No one claims the twist to be shocking either, only that they didn't see it coming.


 
After I submitted my post I realized I was a bit too harsh in my analysis of a movie that I really liked (and have watched many times-I even watched it earlier today, hours before I knew about this discussion!)  I was going to post again immediately to state my opinion differently, but I made a bet with myself to whom would be the first to respond to my post.  I knew it would be you Marky!  I do think the movie features excellent performances by the three leads (Carter, Norton, and Pitt).  The writing is excellent, and I agree there are some great lines ("How's that working out for you?" "What?" "Being clever.")  I liked the way the movie was directed and filmed.  Overall I think it is a great movie.  When I said the movie was overrated I misspoke.  I have no problem with the movie, but I think that too many of the people I knew when this movie came out were coming away from the film with some misguided perceptions of what it was "about".  I think I was 19 going on 20 when this was released.  I saw idiot high school boys who started "fight clubs" because all they took from the movie was the overt machismo and brutality.  I also had to listen to discussions about how this movie was a call to arms to destroy the establishment.  I never heard anyone say they just enjoyed the movie as entertainment or as art, or as a glimpse into the psyche of a generation that was giving itself away to corporations in soul and body, as worker drones and rabid consumers.  My opinion is that the movie was an excellent film about the psychology of a man who can't define himself as an individual and thus loses his mind in a rather violent and flamboyant manner.  The fact that a large number of people that I interacted with or heard from only saw the movie as a manifesto for random violence colored my opinion of the movie, and that was wrong on my part.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 3, 2006)

YOSSARIAN said:
			
		

> I knew it would be you Marky!


Why? Just because I'm the unofficial spokesman of everything concerning Palahniuk of the Chronies


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 3, 2006)

> After I submitted my post I realized I was a bit too harsh in my analysis of a movie


 
It shows quite a measure of self-assurance to admit a mistake, and then to eloquently explain your reasons. You have my respect


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 4, 2006)

I saw the movie once more last time to be totally up-to-date in the discussion. And I discovered something new...

When Norton is in a hotel room and he watches the Welcome video of the hotel, one of the employees in that video is Pitt.


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 4, 2006)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> _I’ve never been particularly impressed by Brad Pitt as an actor but have to admit…_



I've never cared for Brad Pitt in leading-man roles, but his "secondary" role performances are often quite enjoyable: _Fight Club_, the Pikey boxer in _Snatch_, and my favourite, the stoner roommate in _True Romance_.

On a different note, one of my great complaints is that when you see the commercial for a movie, they more or less tell the whole story right in front of you. _Fight Club_ was a very refreshing departure from that practise, to the point that I almost didn't see it until a friend practically dragged me into it. Smart, funny, raw, repulsive, thoroughly enjoyable film. I especially enjoyed the Ikea inventory of his life.


----------



## ravenus (Apr 4, 2006)

For me the movie really worked only in the latter part when the dual identity thing comes into the open. Till then I was somewhat bored. Durden for a long time was to me an unconvincing caricature whose entire anti-consumerist stance was not convincing and his being played by a major star and labeled hunk type was I thought a very wrong decision. But the dual ID thing made me consider the entire film in a different light.

It's still not a film I'd consider watching many times.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 4, 2006)

> On a different note, one of my great complaints is that when you see the commercial for a movie, they more or less tell the whole story right in front of you


 
A trailer that tells you that much is normally a sign that what is being touted in front of your eyes is not a particularly good movie. I was in a conversation with a film editor last year and he indicated that most of the big money was in making a very poor movie look good in the trailer (and that way, enticing more people to pay to see it).



> I especially enjoyed the Ikea inventory of his life.


 
Me too


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 5, 2006)

> Durden for a long time was to me an unconvincing caricature whose entire anti-consumerist stance was not convincing and his being played by a major star and labeled hunk type was I thought a very wrong decision.


Well, it's only unconvincing when Durden says "We were raised by television to believe that we'd be millionaires and movie gods and rock stars -- but we won't", because frankly Pitt _is_. However, Durden needs to be a hunk type, a charistmatic man. He tells Jack: "I look the way you want to look, I f*** the way you want to f***, [...]". Jack (Norton) is a kind of weak, skinny person. Durden is pretty, charismatic and muscled, a macho, a born leader. Pitt is cast pretty well I'd say. I thought, with exception of that one line mentioned earlier, he's a perfect Durden.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 7, 2006)

On an important side note... did anyone read the book?


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 7, 2006)

The book is now on my 'to do' list


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 7, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> On an important side note... did anyone read the book?



*Yes Marky Boy - I read the book and I loved it!*


----------



## mikeo (Apr 8, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> On an important side note... did anyone read the book?



I read it! I had already seen the movie, which I thought was really good. The book is slightly different in bits, but I'd say the movie captured the feel of it quite well. It was also one of the first movies I saw with Brad Pitt where I didn't find him irritating in some way. 

Marky - do you really feel that the movie has nothing to say about modern society and man's place in it? That it isn't even trying to do so? Just curious.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 8, 2006)

No, I don't think so. This is a story about a man who tries to find a way to come back in society, I think.


----------



## conradbrean (Jan 16, 2007)

I thought it was kind of strange to hear Pitt go on about the evils of perfect teeth and skin, as the actor clearly epitomizes such traits. Norton is the man as far as I'm concerned. Did you know there is a PS2 videogame of this movie? You can punch Fred Durst, of Limp Bizkit fame, in it.


----------



## davidkedward (Mar 21, 2007)

Simply one of the great movies of all time. David Fincher on fine form (if only he hadn't made Seven, this would have been his finest movie), Brad Pitt, Edward Norton, Helena Bonham-Carter, Meat Loaf, Jared Lehto and all the others blasting their performances off the screen, a killer script, a mind-bashing novel and a brave, brave studio.

At the time it was the best violence I'd ever seen on film. The visuals are stunning - the way it plays with your mind, also. The soundtrack, the sound design - masterly. I'm a big film fan/geek/buff, and this one is hard to top.

Claming down now...


----------



## starman7 (Feb 1, 2008)

Great movie!


----------



## Artur (Feb 2, 2008)

It's a very good movie. My favorite movie! The direction is tremendous and actors are excellent.


----------



## spaceseed (Mar 25, 2008)

Fantastic film - one of my favorites in the past 10 years. It is an amazing look into how we are affected by modern-day consumerism. Love it!


----------



## StoryForge (Jul 10, 2009)

Not only a great film to look at, but to think about and reference everyday!


----------



## zachariah (Jul 11, 2009)

Read the book after seeing the film. Both are fantastic, Chuck's writing is absolutely electric.

I think that if the sentiments displayed in this film do not shake you out of your pathetic consumer-driven world, you are probably living a very comfortable life thanks to other people's work and you don't like being reminded of that fact. This is a self-help movie for the masses: you don't need to buy crap or settle for shitty jobs, but you do have to fight for something better. That's the real fight.


----------



## Dave (Jun 29, 2015)

I only just watched this for the first time and not sure why. I knew it came well recommended and was a good film. I also rate David Fincher as a director and the cast list looks great. Somehow, I also managed to not know the plotm which is a bonus for enjoying the _Sixth Sense_ kind of twist. I actually thought the film was about something else entirely. Certainly worth watching if you haven't seen it.


----------

